# Collections Trouble



## Jecca (Feb 27, 2010)

I just got a replacement Kindle Paperwhite under warranty because of some issues I’m having with the battery on my older one. I’m setting it up and have downloaded all my books, but my Collections seem to be grayed out. When I click on each book and hit Add to Collections, everything looks checked correctly. I’ve tried deselecting and selecting again, but Collections (under Sort) is still grey. My older damaged Kindle is fully updated and the Collections are working fine there. What am I doing wrong on the new one? Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you loaded (for lack of a better word) them onto the new one. I think if you go to "All" you'll see them and then you can mark which ones you want to see ON the device when you're showing 'downloaded'. That's under "filter". Does doing that change anything?

You probably have the latest update -- might make sense to find the user guide and look in there. I don't really do much with collections, so I'm not sure how things might have changed.


----------



## Jecca (Feb 27, 2010)

All of the books I want are loaded onto the new Kindle. I can see/create/edit collections on the Amazon website. But on the kindle itself, Collections remains grayed out. I’ve tried following all the steps to get it working, but I must be missing something.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If collections are greyed out under 'sort' this means you don't have any collections on your Kindle. You can't change that from 'sort'. 

First make sure you have wireless switched on and are connected (can you access the store for example). Then you need to set the top left option to 'all' rather than 'downloaded' then press 'filter'. Scroll down to the bottom and press 'collections'. That will display all the available collections. Any already on your Kindle would have a star next to them so none of yours should. 

So then press on the three dots to the right of each collection and choose 'add to downloaded'. When you've added the ones you want, press the X to the right of where it says 'showing: collections'. Change from 'all' to 'downloaded' and your collections should be there.

If this doesn't work, can you say _exactly_ where in the procedure you get stuck as that might help to find the problem.


----------



## jackellisae62 (Nov 1, 2021)

Linjeakel said:


> If collections are greyed out under 'sort' this means you don't have any collections on your Kindle. You can't change that from 'sort'.
> 
> First make sure you have wireless switched on and are connected (can you access the store for example). Then you need to set the top left option to 'all' rather than 'downloaded' then press 'filter'. Scroll down to the bottom and press 'collections'. That will display all the available collections. Any already on your Kindle would have a star next to them so none of yours should.
> 
> ...





Linjeakel said:


> If collections are greyed out under 'sort' this means you don't have any collections on your Kindle. You can't change that from 'sort'.
> 
> First make sure you have wireless switched on and are connected (can you access the store for example). Then you need to set the top left option to 'all' rather than 'downloaded' then press 'filter'. Scroll down to the bottom and press 'collections'. That will display all the available collections. Any already on your Kindle would have a star next to them so non
> 
> ...





Linjeakel said:


> If collections are greyed out under 'sort' this means you don't have any collections on your Kindle. You can't change that from 'sort'.
> 
> First make sure you have wireless switched on and are connected (can you access the store for example). Then you need to set the top left option to 'all' rather than 'downloaded' then press 'filter'. Scroll down to the bottom and press 'collections'. That will display all the available collections. Any already on your Kindle would have a star next to them so none of yours should.
> 
> ...





Linjeakel said:


> If collections are greyed out under 'sort' this means you don't have any collections on your Kindle. You can't change that from 'sort'.
> 
> First make sure you have wireless switched on and are connected (can you access the store for example). Then you need to set the top left option to 'all' rather than 'downloaded' then press 'filter'. Scroll down to the bottom and press 'collections'. That will display all the available collections. Any already on your Kindle would have a star next to them so none of yours should.
> 
> ...


I think I'm having the same problem. 
Before a system update a couple of months ago when I went to "library" from the "home" page I was shown a list of my collections. Now mI can add to collections but cannot go the list of collections and then view books in a collection.


Linjeakel said:


> If collections are greyed out under 'sort' this means you don't have any collections on your Kindle. You can't change that from 'sort'.
> 
> First make sure you have wireless switched on and are connected (can you access the store for example). Then you need to set the top left option to 'all' rather than 'downloaded' then press 'filter'. Scroll down to the bottom and press 'collections'. That will display all the available collections. Any already on your Kindle would have a star next to them so none of yours should.
> 
> ...


I think I'm having the same problem. 
Before a system update a couple of months ago when I went to "library" from the "home" page I was shown a list of my collections. Now I can add to collections but cannot go the list of collections and then view books in a collection. "Collections" does not show up under "filter".


----------



## jackellisae62 (Nov 1, 2021)

jackellisae62 said:


> I think I'm having the same problem.
> Before a system update a couple of months ago when I went to "library" from the "home" page I was shown a list of my collections. Now mI can add to collections but cannot go the list of collections and then view books in a collection.
> 
> I think I'm having the same problem.
> Before a system update a couple of months ago when I went to "library" from the "home" page I was shown a list of my collections. Now I can add to collections but cannot go the list of collections and then view books in a collection. "Collections" does not show up under "filter".


Error! I meant to say Collections does not show up under Sort.


----------

